# California Gold Rush Artifacts



## Wilkie (Dec 26, 2011)

Some gold rush artifacts, including "BOTTLES" were unearthed at San Francisco International Airport.  Check out the story here:

http://news.yahoo.com/dig-sfs-transport-terminal-unearths-artifacts-160146141.html








 These are actually a little later than the gold rush which began in 1849.  The article is calling them gold rush artifacts though.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't believe that no diggers have gotten into that action. I'd make it a personal vendetta to take anything possible from the no good self serving archys.[]


----------



## VTdigger (Dec 26, 2011)

I've seen it it seems to me like it's quite a popular story, wish I was there though that's what so great about digging, I bet most towns have places like this there's places in my town where I'm starting to suspect there may be a dump 1880's and earyler dump in the very place I sat an thought that we have no idea the kinds of things that could be under the earth.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2011)

Here's how the Irish are Looking @ This Story.

 I hear ya, Mike. 

 This is the Transit Terminal, though, right? First and Mission? I'd be following dump trucks at a minimum.



 I always thought that SFO was built on fill. Fill of what era?


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 26, 2011)

I hear ya Mike(Caldigr2) I just haven't been able to dig in the city of late....been too busy with work....the year end mad rush of completing work before the rains. Although I hear we are in for a dry winter.
 I should make some time this week to check it out though....see how the operation is going.
 I'll keep you posted if I have any success.

 Doug


----------



## maxbitters (Dec 26, 2011)

I can attest to the fact that the fill starting at the original shore land is mostly all 1850s and gets a little newer going out from there. It ranges in depth from just a few feet to over 40 feet in with most of it being 1850s & 60s. I would estimate that there are at least 100 city blocks built upon such fill, it's insane.........


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 27, 2011)

Man, do I fondly remember those days. We thought that they would never end, but we were all a little "short sighted". Just like Old Sac it ended almost before we got started.


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, I'm feeling a little stupid, I was so excited about the article that I didn't read it carefully enough, "not" the airport but the transit terminal downtown.  Thanks for correcting me, and also I'm a bit slow cause someone else had already posted the story.


----------



## steamfitter38 (Dec 28, 2011)

i work construction in SF and have come across lots of bottles and artifacts over the years...many parts of the city are built on fill from the 1800s.pretty exciting but most people never get to enter these areas.most construction sites are gaurded and highly off limits.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have dug in MANY of those sites. Bribing the guards was an art form and not too difficult. Now that I am old and slow I gave up on that scene.


----------

